# 한번만 vs. 한번



## DaCorinium

What's the function of the '만' in 한번만, meaning 'Once'. I've seen it used like that and as 한번, in various contexts, but they seem to be the same? Any thoughts?


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

*한번만* 안아주세요 마지막 밤이잖아요 (타인 sung by 영턱스클럽)

Please hug me once and for all. It's the last night, see?

*한번* 안아주세요.

Give me a hug, will you?

이번 *한번만* 봐주세요.

Please forgive me this time. (I won't ever do it again.)

*한 번*은 봐줘도 두번 세번은 못봐준다.

I can forgive you once, but not the second or third time.

*한번* 해봐. 재미있을거야.
*한번만 *해봐. 재미있을거야.

(Both means the same) Just do it. It's going to be fun.

*한번* 이식된 신장, 다른 환자에게 재이식 수술 성공

Succeeded transplanting already transplanted kidney in a second recipient


----------



## misskra92

"~만" is used to emphasize the word which is in front of "만".

In addition, usually people add "한번만" when they are asking/demanding something to express their thought sincerly or desperately.

like one of the previous examples,, (When mom scolds his child, the child says) 이번 한번만 봐주세요~


----------

